# Spectrum/resound/nexus?



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

I may finally make the jump to a new phone for my birthday coming up. Having a hard time making a choice though. Leaning towards the rezound because I like the screen size/dpi and development is starting to kick off giving me sense and soon aosp options. Nexus will probably have the most/longest dev longevity though. The spectrum has come in pretty much under the radar, it has good specs but can we expect any development for the phone?

Thoughts?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

There will be no disappointment with the Nexus. Dev Community rocks almost as much as the phone itself.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

I would get the Nexus as well. BUT, if you can be patient, the newer generation of LTE technology is right around the corner. I would hold off on buying a new LTE phone until you get the more power efficient technology. Qualcomm has the S4 coming out, I'm sure other chip manufacturers are doing the same. The S4 is their new snapdragon with integrated GSM, CDMA, and LTE. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

skinien said:


> I would get the Nexus as well. BUT, if you can be patient, the newer generation of LTE technology is right around the corner. I would hold off on buying a new LTE phone until you get the more power efficient technology. Qualcomm has the S4 coming out, I'm sure other chip manufacturers are doing the same. The S4 is their new snapdragon with integrated GSM, CDMA, and LTE. Pretty cool stuff.


we talking Q1 here?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree. I hope the GSIII comes to Verizon... Expected to have a 4.75 inch super amoled HS display, android 4.0 and the Tegra 3 among other things

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

myself id wait for mobile world congress to see whats coming. if nothing great id go with the gnexus.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

theMichael said:


> we talking Q1 here?


Q2 expected.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Q2 expected.


QFT


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ide go with the resound. You get a great phone and a pretty little necklace to hang it from. But all "beats" jokes aside I think the resound is pronounced best specs wise but the gnex will probly have more longevity. Kind of a toss up on personal benifits. 
Edit. I didn't mean pronounced ( damn keyboard ) I meant probly. Lol
sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Its what you like most. Do you like sense or pure vanilla operating system? Make your choice asking yourself that. Don't get the nexus just because its the "IT" phone right now.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Its what you like most. Do you like sense or pure vanilla operating system? Make your choice asking yourself that. Don't get the nexus just because its the "IT" phone right now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


Well, in terms of software, it will be the "it" phone of the future since it will get Android updates the fastest.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

well i think rezound wins hardware wise, i like the screen more since 1. it has a higher dpi 2. its not pentile and 3. it doesnt oversaturate colors like the super amoled.

likewise, sense doesnt bother me as long as its Desensed a little first and AOSP will surely come.

honestly id really like to have the spectrum but no root = no go.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

id recommend the OP go to verizon and play with all 3 phones to decide.


----------



## martin028 (Nov 2, 2011)

i say just wait. my buddy got the razr a month or so ago and he was pissed wen the maxx came out. id wait just in case somethin unexpected comes out then you wont regret a purchase.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

martin028 said:


> i say just wait. my buddy got the razr a month or so ago and he was pissed wen the maxx came out. id wait just in case somethin unexpected comes out then you wont regret a purchase.


If you play the waiting game then you will never get a phone as there will always be something new and better coming out. You have to take the plunge and like what you get.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## pen15 (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm also in the market, want to upgrade from my thunderbolt. But I would really like to go to a bigger screen, something 4.3"+, when I looked at the rezound and nexus at the store the nexus seemed a bit wider... Was that just an optical illusion or is it really wider?


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I too have been trying to decide between the Rezound and the GNex. I just don't feel they are enough of a jump to justify an upgrade. I personally am going to wait. Even if I do decide after MWC to get one of them they will probably be cheaper and more dev options.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## ncwildcat (Jun 30, 2011)

dickenam said:


> There will be no disappointment with the Nexus. Dev Community rocks almost as much as the phone itself.


As long as you get reception...the reception is horrible on the nexus


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

cloud36426 said:


> I too have been trying to decide between the Rezound and the GNex. I just don't feel they are enough of a jump to justify an upgrade. I personally am going to wait. Even if I do decide after MWC to get one of them they will probably be cheaper and more dev options.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


i think this seems to be the best idea ^^^^


----------



## pen15 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well I pulled the trigger and bought a Gnex. I am unimpressed so far, I loose signal all the time and I honestly dont see what the big hoopla is about ICS. The only good thing about this is that I bought it at Costco so I will take this back in a few months when a nice quad core phone comes out


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

pen15 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and bought a Gnex. I am unimpressed so far, I loose signal all the time and I honestly dont see what the big hoopla is about ICS.


People complained long and hard about the thunderbolt when it came out as well (some still do). They also said they were holding out for dual core phones too. Now that 2 core phones are out, people are saying they're waiting for 4 cores, lol. I'm guessing when those are out we'll have people saying they're waiting for 6-8 core phones, haha. I think people lose track that this is a phone, not a PC. If you want something with amazing power, go build a computer with an Intel i7 processor. My phone does not need to have the power to compile the OS that it runs.

bottom line: There is no such thing as a "perfect" phone.


----------



## pen15 (Dec 28, 2011)

I understand that technology will never stop advancing but there was so much hype about this phone. Out of the box the gnex seems to lag, so is it underpowered or just a crappy OS? Once they start releasing CPUS that can handle crap software and still run smoothly I think people will stop to complain. I wonder when that will be, 16 core phones?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I think all phones are gonna seem laggy out of box after having a souped up tbolt. Id throw a liquid rom on there and wait it out. Just my 2 cents though.

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Psh right about now I'd give anything for my bolt its currently "in the shop" and I have to use a best buy loner fascy, and keep it stock and un-rooted till I get my bolt back, although I'm sitting on a one year upgrade and another full upgrade on the 16, but I've already made up my mind on the Droid 4 if it's out by then my mom(yeah I know) got a rezound and I love it but don't like the accents, to uhhh bold? for me I want something like the amaze/sensation XL

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I think all phones are gonna seem laggy out of box after having a souped up tbolt. Id throw a liquid rom on there and wait it out. Just my 2 cents though.
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


Mirrors my advice. Liquid 3.2 is snappyer than the test GN phones I've played with.
I'm sitting onj my upgrade

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Forgetful said:


> Mirrors my advice. Liquid 3.2 is snappyer than the test GN phones I've played with.
> I'm sitting onj my upgrade
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Same, played with the Gnex also and was unimpressed as well. The signal was also 6db worse than my bolt side by side. Only good was that the screen was nicer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

I am also in the "wait for a bigger jump" camp. I am going to wait until I look at the new phones around and say "damn, I wish my phone could do that". Google wallet might be that trigger if it ever really gets going, but for now, none of the new phones can do anything that a TB cannot (well, a rooted TB, lol).

My wife's upgrade is in June and she is looking at the D4 (she digs keyboards). Should be good timing, they should have stepped down in price by then.

My upgrade is Jan '13, so I will be most likely holding out for a JB phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The signal on the Nexus is not quite as bad as you think it is. It's all in the readings. However, I live in an area where LTE drops in and out a lot on either phone and it tends to drop out a bit more on the Nexus. The Thunderbolt probably has a better LTE chipset, since it was made by quaalcom, one of the creators/backers of the LTE standard. The Nexus one is the same as the one that is in the Droid Charge (made by VIA I believe).

http://www.anandtech...te-signal-issue

I'm curious to how you think it's laggy. Like what in particular? Compared to gingerbread, I have seen no lag in the UI. The stock browser does not lag unlike previous builds and within settings menus, you can scroll to the bottom of a list without stutter. Pretty much the only lag I have seen is in using Opera Mobile, which needs a new build for ICS out. Also, lots of apps are still very "gingerbreadish" (like many of the launchers) and don't take into consideration the ICS UI updates or having more than one core on the phone.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i won't lie i was at verizon today and played with all the phones. if i had to pick right now it would be the droid razr maxx or the gnexus. both are super responsive and the lcd's are absolutley outstanding. im actually for the first time leaning towards the moto razr maxx.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ive heard alot about the gnexus lag. As a matter a fact the first phonedog unboxing had horrible lag, the reviewer even commented on it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5310/samsung-galaxy-nexus-ice-cream-sandwich-review


----------



## Android_Addict (Sep 24, 2011)

ncwildcat said:


> As long as you get reception...the reception is horrible on the nexus


Reception on the nexus was so bad for me I couldn't stand trying to use it for more than a day or 2 at a time. I went on eBay and picked up a Rezound that should be here in the next couple days 

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

I played with my friend's nexus for about 15 minutes and knew that I did not want that phone. The screen looked bad compared to my charge and my thunderbolt. For being stock ics and dual core there was a lot of lag going on. He had not loaded it down yet either as he only had it for one day. If I had to upgrade now it would be a rezound. But I guess a modded nexus would be a good phone. I just didn't care for the screen.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Got a spectrum love this screen. Has great signal. But needs debloated in a bad way. Surely root will happen at some time .


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Got my nexus brand new off eBay, with case and extended battery and door for $400, then sold thunderbolt for $200. Nexus is great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

